# We have been approved!!!



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Absolutely over the moon!!!!!!!!! I can't explain how fantastic this is!
We were told the panel was unanimous and that is the cherry on top! DH and I have been floating on a cloud for the past few hours - fabulous!!!
Thankyou to everyone who has wished us well - this website is absolute genius I wish I had found it before I did and I will be subscribing on payday!!!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!
Hope you don't have too long to wait for your forever family.
Love
OT x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Welldone great news.

                

Congratulations


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news shivster  well done, its a great feeling isnt it
enjoy celebrating this eve 

kj x


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi

HUGE   for being approved.
How wonderful for you both.
Good luck and hope you don't have to wait too long for placement.

Take care,
Love
Melanie


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Mega  

what wonderful news  

hope you are both enjoing celebrating tonight

A
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations Shivster 

Hope you don't have long to wait to get a match

Enjoy the celebrations

Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS  ​
this is great news, like Karen says i hope you are not waiting to long for a match 

pam xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratultions on being apprpved, it must feel great to know that you are definitely on your way to becoming a family. good luck and hope it happens very soon
caseyxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

many congratulations on being approved - now you can sit back and put your feet up - for a little while  - then it will be all stations GO!

may your wait be short
and your family be all you have dreamed of 

LB
X


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonderful news well done!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations - hope that it is not too long a wait for you!

T x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Brilliant news, here's hoping for a quick match.   

love
Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats! and Well Done!

Laine


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Well done,

I hope the phone rings soon with your perfect match.

PBMxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 

It's a such a wonderful feeling, I hope your phone rings soon as the waiting is the hardest bit.

Hope you have been celebrating.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Just wanted to add my 

CONGRATULATIONS

Morgana x


----------

